

Did an ice age boost human brain size? - s3graham
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327194.000-did-an-ice-age-boost-human-brain-size.html

======
Retric
Most of the heat generated by the brain is dumped into the blood and
recirculated thought the rest of the body first. So the brain can dump a lot
of heat fairly quickly.

------
fburnaby
The thesis here is easy to believe when I'm stuck in a hot stuffy office,
being completely unproductive!

